# Using Magento and want to sell on Facebook seamlessly?



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all; I use Magento and wanted to share a Facebook app that I found that uses the feed of your products from magento and automatically transfers your wares from your website to your Fanpage without having to manually process; 

It's called fshopper. I just added to my Fanpage and added a shop tab and my products are listed there.

Description of fshopper: 
*With fshopper you can easily link your shopping cart with your fan page or personal profile.

Just open account with us and test it for free!*


Here's the link: fshopper

It says you can integrate with your Ebay shop as well!

I'm still loading the products so my products thus far are sparse but take a look on my fanpage for a demonstration here.


----------



## ecstatic (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm trying to set up my Magento's store, think this app will be usefull.


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello misslovanu, I checked your site from another thread and it's great.
Can I get the guides that you used for Magento.
Also can you use a wordpress theme with Magento?


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Watt. will do.. pm me your email address so I can send to you...


----------

